# How hard is it to find a vet!!



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

I must of rang at least 5 different companys askin them if they deal with reptiles! and all of them have sed no!
Does anyone know a decent vet that deals with leos around the burton and ashby area?

Jane x


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Ring Twycross Zoo - Apparently they have a vet from Nottingham who is an expert reptile vet and highly recommended.
Fi


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Veterinary Surgeons - Jonathan Hadley MRCVS - Staff - Vet Surgery in Hucknall - Buckley House Veterinary Surgery - 51 West Street, Hucknall, Nottingham, NG15 7BY - Vets, clinics, clinic, emergency, centre

See Jonathan at Buckley house vets in Hucknal


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Reptile Keeper - Reptile Vets


Vets with good knowledge of exotic pets by Region


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

We live not a million miles away from you and we take ours to chine house, in loughborough to see Craig Hunt. He's the reptile specialist there.


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in N.ireland and i dont think there is a reptile vet anywhere near us lol


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

Thankyou everyone 
rang around a few before i come and checked back but we have an appointment tomorrow with the lizard specialist


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

zune_lai said:


> I live in N.ireland and i dont think there is a reptile vet anywhere near us lol


All vets should carry a directory that lists reptile and exotic specialists. Ask your local vet. If they don't carry the directory, then they're either:
a)lying and too lazy to help you out
b) incompetant.


----------

